# How does it work - family 3 month probation



## Team Thomson (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone, Just a question. I am about to have a 2nd interview with a construciton company and from what I gather from the first interview there is a 3 month probation period. Do they expect my family to wait in Australia until the 3 month is up or is it expected that I can take them with me??? 3 months is a long time and do people really do this?? They are offering a relocation package aswell is this paid to me after the 3months aswell?? Thanks for any imput would love to know what others did in this situation


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My probation period was stated as 6 months on my contract, and my family stayed in the UK for the first 3 months that I was here. 

It enabled me to get established here with housing, cars, school places etc, plus it let my kids finish the school year in the UK


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The 1st time we moved across from Oz, the kids and I also stayed behind for the first 3 months.
This gave my husband a chance to totally focus on his job, finding his way around etc.

Also, if he or the company decided at the end of 3 months it wasnt for them, then he hadnt packed up the house and dragged us 1/2 way around the world for nothing.


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, we are wondering what to do about this as well. We don't really want to be apart for three months and don't think we can afford to run two homes for three months! We will be renting out our home in the UK whilst we are in Dubai and need that income to make it all work. We are hoping that the children and I will join my husband after about the first month (or whenever he has found accomodation) on a visitors visa. Is this what other people do? Any advice greatly appreciated.
Regards,
Christine


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Christeve said:


> Hi, we are wondering what to do about this as well. We don't really want to be apart for three months and don't think we can afford to run two homes for three months! We will be renting out our home in the UK whilst we are in Dubai and need that income to make it all work. We are hoping that the children and I will join my husband after about the first month (or whenever he has found accomodation) on a visitors visa. Is this what other people do? Any advice greatly appreciated.
> Regards,
> Christine


Hi Christine, not sure if it is the norm but my probation is 6mths, I will there on batchelor status for the first four months and then changed to married status.
That said the company have no problem with my wife coming over after 10-12 weeks.
My understanding is that in the past families have arrived and while the hubby is at work, busy and occupied, his wife & children may be quite isolated in an apt.
As Ogri has said, the initial period allows you find your feet in work, get familiar with way of life and surroundings and hopefully make for a smoother transition when the family arrive.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't think any of us want to be apart from their family for any length of time (well, that's what I told the wife ), but, I think it would be even more difficult to arrive en masse without the basics in place.

Many companies will put the person up in free accomodation for the initial period, then let them find somewhere.

With regard to the cost of running two homes, bear in mind, that your husband will only be paying for one person over here, and if he gets a housing advance from his company, he would possibly not start paying that back until the end of his 2nd month (after the free accomodation, then 1 months grace)

Believe me, your situation is not unique, but it is one that can be resolved


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes it is the way things happen strange isn't it but understandable in case everything doesn't work out. Lucky my husband and I are use to long distance relationship. My youngest child is 21 and I have a 4 year old granddaughter, back in Australia, that I am very attatched to, truth be said I would have preferred to not have been parted with her. A very hard choice to make. So the probation period didn't effect us much. But I trully understand how traumatic it is for families, wives and children separated from their hubbies and Fathers, it seems quite cruel. Luckily all our accomodation costs are covered by my husband's company over here so I could afford to take my time in Australia severing myself from family, friends, job, and mY indepenance. But once families are together over here and settling in it's a wonderful lifestyle and a great life experience. Good luck and happiness for the future. The time will pass quickly, especially with our beautiful summer weather back home now


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

PS my husband's company paid for him to come over for interview and then to fly over to start the job. When I was ready to come over permanently they paid for me and to have our belonging shipped over.


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. My hubby gets the first two weeks in a hotel free then has to pay half of his hotel bills for the next 2 and 1/2 months if needed. So that and household bills could add up. 
Ogri said he was on 6 months probation and his wife joined him during this time, was that on a visitors visa? (Hope you don't mind me asking!) How did that work out? 
Hubby starts work on the 26th October (all being well), so we are in the extremely stressed phase now. In fact terrified might be a better word!
Thanks for all of your help. This forum has helped amazingly.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

No probs in answering your query.

I was here on my own for the first 3 months. Then my wife and kids joined me. They initially came on visit visas (valid for 30 days). I then had a very pleasant day (not) at the naturalization dept. changing the visit visas to residency (with me as the sponsor). I didn't need to complete the whole thing for my wife, as she found a job and they are the sponsors on her visa.

Other than getting fed up going from counter to typing centre and back again numerous times, it isn't difficult to do. But, they do like to charge you for the privilege. As a guide, for my two kids and my wife (if I had fully completed the process for her), would be about AED5000.


----------

